# suse 9.1 und kartenproblem



## eZZeY (12. Juni 2004)

hi erst mal,

ich habe ein problem mit suse 9.1
wenn ich es über ftp installieren will geht es leider nicht weil es meine ethernet karte nicht erkennt  

ich habe eine realtek-8139 und somit kann ich nicht installieren

ich hoffe jemand kann mir weiterhelfen und bedanke mich für die antworten im voraus.


----------



## uwebaer (15. September 2004)

Hi eZZeY,
wenn ich bei mir im Yast nachsehe, wird die Realtek unterstützt.
Wenn du per FTP installieren willst, solltest du bei einer Installation von Diskette auch alle Moduldisketten haben bzw. dir anlegen. Dort müsste dann auch der Treiber für deine Realtek dabei sein. Bei Installation von CD aus, müsste das sicherlich auch gehen.
Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.
MfG Uwe


----------

